# 12 Lb Snook



## spidwkendwarrior (May 30, 2019)

Gotta show off a little. Although fishing was a little slow here in the LLM over the Memorial Day Weekend I did manage to catch my PB Snook on a topwater. 34", 12 lbs on topwater Friday AM.


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow, that is a NICE Snook.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

That's great!

Your fish got me wondering so I Googled Snook for Texas record it found this. I would have never imagined it was that large.

The Texas state record snook is 57 lbs. 4 oz. caught by Louis Rawalt in 1937 off Padre Island. The current world record snook is 57 lbs. 12 oz.Feb 1, 2015

Are you going to put it on the wall?


----------



## Jess2015 (Feb 1, 2019)

Great catch!


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Great fish! Congrats.:cheers:


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Sweet !!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

spidwkendwarrior said:


> Gotta show off a little. Although fishing was a little slow here in the LLM over the Memorial Day Weekend I did manage to catch my PB Snook on a topwater. 34", 12 lbs on topwater Friday AM.


That's a great fish. Of course you need to show off a little. I'd be telling the checker at the grocery store.

I bet that was a blowup to remember.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> That's great!
> 
> Your fish got me wondering so I Googled Snook for Texas record it found this. I would have never imagined it was that large.
> 
> ...


That would be risky and a violation since the slot is 24-28â€. A 34â€ snook in Texas has to be returned to the water after being caught.

TP&W enforcement does look at forums and social media for folks that might inadvertently incriminate themselves.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

karstopo said:


> That would be risky and a violation since the slot is 24-28â€. A 34â€ snook in Texas has to be returned to the water after being caught.
> 
> TP&W enforcement does look at forums and social media for folks that might inadvertently incriminate themselves.


How about a â€œcongratulationsâ€ on a great catch before the junior GW lecture.:headknock I think you have missed the point of the OP. BTW. Great catch and congratulations on your PB.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

loco4fishn said:


> How about a â€œcongratulationsâ€ on a great catch before the junior GW lecture.:headknock I think you have missed the point of the OP. BTW. Great catch and congratulations on your PB.


How is that a JR GW lecture:headknock:question::question: He is simply informing the person asking if its going on the wall


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

loco4fishn said:


> How about a â€œcongratulationsâ€ on a great catch before the junior GW lecture.:headknock I think you have missed the point of the OP. BTW. Great catch and congratulations on your PB.


No lecture on my part. I made no accusations either. I think itâ€™s a super great catch. Not all are up on snook limits since they arenâ€™t everyday fish for most of us. Wouldnâ€™t want anything to spoil the moment really like the OP saying he retained the fish, which, of course, he didnâ€™t.


----------



## LaredoJetpilot#1 (Jun 3, 2018)

Congratulations. I never caught on that big. I got a 9 lb once in South Bay.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Hey karstpo, ever heard of getting a replica mount done? I have plenty fish on the wall and all have been released. A congratulations would have been nice. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## DUKFVR2 (Sep 12, 2018)

Congrats! My bucket list fish!


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

karstopo said:


> No lecture on my part. I made no accusations either. I think itâ€™s a super great catch. Not all are up on snook limits since they arenâ€™t everyday fish for most of us. Wouldnâ€™t want anything to spoil the moment really like the OP saying he retained the fish, which, of course, he didnâ€™t.


I donâ€™t see anything wrong with your comment, either, as it was directed at the guy who doesnâ€™t seem to know the Texas regs on snook, but some of the keyboard cowboys obviously disagree. I bet the OP, who seems to know a bit about snook, released that awesome fish.


----------



## spidwkendwarrior (May 30, 2019)

LaredoJetpilot#1 said:


> Congratulations. I never caught on that big. I got a 9 lb once in South Bay.


Thatâ€™s where this one came from. I never keep any Snook, I catch 1 or 2 a month incidentally when fishing tops for reds. Iâ€™ve heard they are delicious! The slot is so narrow that I have only caught 1 that was small enough to keep.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

spidwkendwarrior said:


> Thatâ€™s where this one came from. I never keep any Snook, I catch 1 or 2 a month incidentally when fishing tops for reds. Iâ€™ve heard they are delicious! The slot is so narrow that I have only caught 1 that was small enough to keep.


They are great eating. Dad used to fly down to La Pesca Mex and fish, he caught almost as many snook down there as trout. That was before the gil netters pretty much ruined the fishery down there.

Great trophy!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow What a snook! Congrats for what I know was a thrilling catch. Fished LLM for a couple weeks at time for three years in the 90s and we caught some small ones. What a fight those fish can put up! 

My son hooked one under the trout light at the house we stayed at in Port Isabel and fought it for about few minuets as it streaked up and down the canal like a lightening bolt. 

We saw it take the live shrimp and saw under the lights a couple of times during the fight. It was about 30".
I would have loved to seen the blow up your fish made on a top!
Congratulations again.


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

I am jealous, not gonna lie


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

MARK MACALUSO said:


> I am jealous, not gonna lie


I myself was pretty jealous. I have never caught one. Apparently my prior post on the matter rattled a few people. Got my first â€œReddieâ€ in 5 years. (Thanks). Guess the streak died. Lol. Either way, thatâ€™s a great catch and hope to get one myself someday. I just donâ€™t know if I will cause Iâ€™m a Goober! Hehe


----------



## doktrred (Sep 17, 2018)

Outstanding! 
I grew up in the Valley and fished a lot in the LLM when I was young, NEVER caught a snook though, I'm going down there later this month, would LOVE to catch one.:cheers:


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Never caught one in Texas, but caught a bunch of bigguns in Fla... I'd love to catch one here.
Congratulations to you sir on a fine trophy catch!! Pound for pound, one of the most viscous and hard fighting fish in the water! The ones I've caught were all while wading the mangroves along the West coast of Fla. and they are a feat to accomplish landing one in waist deep water and no net... gotta stay away from those gill plates! They're like razor blades!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work, that's a goodun right there


----------



## Bill S (May 25, 2004)

*Texas Snook*

Nice catch. Here is a link for those interested in a short concise history of snook by Texas Parks and Wildlife.

https://tpwd.texas.gov/fishboat/fish/didyouknow/coastal/snook.phtml


----------



## spidwkendwarrior (May 30, 2019)

*Good info*



Bill S said:


> Nice catch. Here is a link for those interested in a short concise history of snook by Texas Parks and Wildlife.
> 
> https://tpwd.texas.gov/fishboat/fish/didyouknow/coastal/snook.phtml


Bill, thanks for posting that. That was an interesting read. I have caught enough of them here in the LLM to say that while not "Rare", they are uncommon, at least in my experience. I have probably lost as many as I have landed between having a light leader cut on their gill plates and just having them come unbuttoned after seeing them jump. If you look closely at their mouths, there is not a lot of flesh to sink a hook. It is mostly membrane and bone, I think a lot of time the hook gets set in the membrane and pulls loose under pressure or starts to wear a large enough hole that the hook detaches. In any case they are an incredible fight and a truly heart stopping blow up on a top water!


----------

